# Non-Boater Looking



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello all, I am a Non-Boater looking to get back into tournament fishing after a few years break due to boat blowing the motor and an addition to my family.
I live in Twinsburg, up here i which is center between Cleveland and Akron, however I am willing to travel back to Central Ohio where I am from if anyone needs a partner down there.

I could lie and say I'm the next KVD and have won millions of dollars, fact is only money I have won was 3rd big bass in a tourney 4 years ago. I just like to fish and have that competitive drive in me thinking the next hook set could be that 6 pound donkey to help us win, also I'm tired of talking to myself on the bank.

I am willing to split costs, entry fees, fuel (more than 20 bucks, I promise), hotels, tolls, bond, whatever.

Anyways thanks for looking, please contact me if you need a partner and we can go from there.

Carpe Diem
Travis
[email protected] - email
614-394-2601 - call/text


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Hotels, toll, bond...... hahaha my man!!! I wish I had a good boat so I could help you out but, at the time being we are in the same one. Best of luck in your search.


----------

